# How to activate Active Lane Assist?



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have noticed Active Lane Assist comes standard under equipment with the TTS, however after playing around with a few functions, i cannot seem to find where to activate it?

I had a long drive the weekend just gone, so naturally i tried it see if it was something that was activated automatically, but clearly it wasn't!

Any help?

Ps worth mentioning my Owners manual is at my work place currently so haven't been able to check that.

Thanks


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

CharlieOcc said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have noticed Active Lane Assist comes standard under equipment with the TTS, however after playing around with a few functions, i cannot seem to find where to activate it?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I thought there was a little button on the end of the indicator stalk that switches it on.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## CharlieOcc (Jul 10, 2017)

Steve2017TTS said:


> CharlieOcc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> ...


I'll have a look, thanks.

Do you personally keep it on all the time?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

CharlieOcc said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieOcc said:
> ...


Hi,
Mine doesn't have it - that's how I know where the button should be!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Used it once and found it annoying so I don't use it at all.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I find its great on the motorway - it can steer the car for 10 to 15 seconds at a time, and a slight pressure on the steering wheel keeps it steering, makes cruising very relaxed. The other bit about vibrating the steering wheel if you cross the lines without indicating - well, seems sensible to me


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I use it for long journeys on the motorway, like jryoung says, it makes things more relaxed. Its a little strange at first but you get used to it. You can adjust its sensitivity in the options, "late" or "early" intervention.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Rev said:


> I use it for long journeys on the motorway, like jryoung says, it makes things more relaxed. Its a little strange at first but you get used to it. You can adjust its sensitivity in the options, "late" or "early" intervention.


Hi,
We have it on our other car (ML63 AMG) along with radar cruise control - it certainly makes motorway cruising very relaxing!
The radar cruise saved my wife's life last year during very heavy fog - it spotted a slow moving white X5 in her lane and automatically slowed down to avoid a collision.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## se9boy (May 21, 2017)

Here's the button, on the end of the indicator stalk. I've dabbled with it, to be fair it does work and will steer the car to keep it between the lines - just make sure it's identified the white line first! (the respective lane marker turns green on the dash).


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

If it senses you havent got your hands on the wheel it also asks you to do so!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TTGazza said:


> Used it once and found it annoying so I don't use it at all.


Ditto that. I tried it a couple of times when I first got the car and wasn't impressed. Also, most of the time it can't 'see' the road markings, meaning it doesn't work for either (or both) nearside or offside lane markings. You'll have an accident if you rely on it to keep you in a lane, which I can recall from another Forum actually happened to someone with an A6 using this.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Agree with the above. I prefer to be in full control, especially when driving as faster speeds i.e. on the motorway. I don't like to be relaxed when I'm driving, have never even tried the Active Lane Assist.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've tried it. It was on when I took delivery of the car and drove it out of the showroom. At first I thought there was something wrong with the steering as it was fighting back!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I turned it off in the first week of owning the car.

It worked as described but I just didn't want it interfering and telling me off for obviously not indicating when changing lanes. :evil:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ianle said:


> I turned it off in the first week of owning the car.
> 
> It worked as described but I just didn't want it interfering and telling me off for obviously not indicating when changing lanes. :evil:


Oh yes, you're dead right - I forgot that bit - when you choose not to indicate it gives you a nudge.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Utterly annoying, I had no idea how to turn it off and would have posted a thread with the inverse title had I not found the little button on the indicator!

The setting is also stored in the key, so if you use the other key it may come back to bite ya!

Off, and staying off :lol:


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

All it does is mean you don't have to keep making lots of micro adjustments when you're driving on the motorway. Relaxing probably isn't the best way to describe it, its more like it makes things less fatiguing over a long period of time.

I found it detects the lines in the road really well, and I don't feel like its making decisions for me that aren't easily stopped. As a side note I think its pretty silly to use it so you don't have to hold the wheel, its really not meant for that.

It is strange at first and I never use it on the normal roads, but if you have a long motorway journey, give it a try, once you get used to it you might like it.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I might give it a try at some point just out of curiosity if nothing else but it really doesn't interest me, probably because I had all kinds of camera based driver aids on my JCW and never used them. I tried them but they were very unreliable, even dangerous at times. Audi's might be different I know but I'm very dubious now so I just stick to good old fashioned driving :roll:


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

The Lane Assist is annoying if you configure it to correct early. Feels like it's constantly fighting you on the highway.
When configured to interfere "late" it gives you a bit of play on your lane, and isn't annoying at all.
That being said, I rarely use it. Would have never specced it had I bought new.


----------

